

Jelly, Biz Stone’s New Startup - pablosanchez
http://jellyhq.com/

======
module17
So, do good... and brag about it?

~~~
waterlesscloud
Sure, why not?

Why should people who do good not brag about it?

If feeding egos incents people to make the world a better place, why not?

------
pgrote
What is it?

~~~
aatifh
Even the domain has been booked recently. DOMAIN: JELLYHQ.COM created-date:
2013-03-22 00:38:18 updated-date: 2013-03-22 00:38:21

Apparently, an "idea stage" venture. The only point of attraction is Mr.
Stone!

~~~
jmathai
It's a pretty big point of attraction. Blogger and Twitter are a pretty good
track record.

~~~
aatifh
Exactly!

------
obviouslygreen
"People are basically good."

I hope the product has a lot more going for it than this assumption, because
if not, this seems like a very flimsy platform.

~~~
OGinparadise
To be fair, he can't be that honest.

It also has Biz' wallet. If it wasn't for him, this wouldn't even be
mentioned. Developers joining are probably guaranteed a year or two salary, no
matter how bad it is. Beyond that, we have to know more about it

------
porter
april 1st post date.

~~~
pablosanchez
He talked about this project back in January with Charlie Rose.
[http://www.fastcompany.com/3004361/a-conversation-charlie-
ro...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3004361/a-conversation-charlie-rose-biz-
stone-ev-williams)

~~~
porter
Must be real then. The April 1st post date and all the obligatory buzz words
like "Mobile first" threw me off.

------
StacyC
I look forward to hearing more about this.

------
andyidsinga
a web page. pretty a.w.e.s.o.m.e

~~~
pablosanchez
Twitter acquired Vine when it was just a web page.

~~~
andyidsinga
i dare them to acquire jellyfish ;)

~~~
prezjordan
I doubt they're aiming to be acquired, but maybe you're joking. This will
likely be funded by Obvious

